# Hello, Finally!



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey, its nice to officially meet you! (And how dare you not introduce yourself! Tsk. Tsk. --Just kidding). :lol: I'm glad you are enjoying yourself so much on the forum. 

*Can we see pictures of your darlings?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

JR I want very much to post pictures, but I am VERY tech challenged so it will be a little while. I will need my husband who is a comp. tech to help me, and well, sometimes that is not a good thing! :lol:

But I am trying to master this computer and all, and the HF is a really fun way to do it!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha, aww. 

Actually, its not that hard. But you'll need to register on photobucket.com. It's free and you can upload as many pictures you like. Just upload the pics from your digital camera onto the computer. Then, once you have an account at photobucket, you can start uploading the files on the site. The site is pretty straight forward and will show you how to do it. You'll have your own personal online photo gallery. 

Then, to put pics on the HF site in a thread, you need to copy the IMG code into the "reply to thread box" (the box that shows up on the HF site when you want to reply or make a thread). There should be 4 things under each picture on your photobucket album, the last link being IMG code, copy and paste this link and put it in your reply box. Then, when you put the picture into your post it will look like this:










But when you view the post, all you see is the picture!

Hope that helped a bit. Sorry if it was kind of confusing. :?


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to officially meet you


----------

